# get rid of smell from ABS cement?



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi all, I just built a CO2 reactor using ABS and cement (Sluyter ABS 55Y (ASTMD2235)). Heard it was safe to use ABS so I gave it a try.

















I glued this 2 days ago and I can't get rid of the smell of cement. I believe maybe PVC users are also facing this? How do I get rid of this smell? is the smell dangerous?


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

awwww.. I decided not to use it... I love too much my fishes to take the plunge. now what can I do with it? any ideas?:rain:


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Smell will go away. 
If you can run some water through whatever ABS thing you have made this will help. Perhaps something as simple as setting up a garden hose to run the water through it, and position the hose to deep soak some of the larger garden plants or small trees. (don't want to waste water!) 
If you cannot do that, then perhaps putting it in a bucket and running a bubbler or something to move the water will help. Then water changes to dump the water that may have some of the smell in it. 
Maybe activated carbon will remove the smell from the bucket of water so you do not have to do so many water changes. (Which is cheaper- water changes or AC?)


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

take it out side in the sun. ABS needs atleast 60 degrees to set... 70+ to off gas quickly. Water does not really help.( just forms a skin )


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

TAB said:


> take it out side in the sun. ABS needs atleast 60 degrees to set... 70+ to off gas quickly. Water does not really help.( just forms a skin )


It worked! No more smell! I guess it needed time and heat!


----------

